# Dash 442, am I missing something?



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

just got them and they dont seem ti fit aw or tjet right help!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just got mine too. And MMMMMMMMMmm you're right. The front wheels do NOT fit properly. The front wheelwells seem like they need to be a little more forward.I only checked one so far but I will assume they are all like that. Looks like i'm going to have to do a lot of filing.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Interesting...how about a pic guys?

The MM'55 chev seems a bit off to me also. Both the short and long WB positions look weird to me. The truck hole seems just about right. Naturally to use it involves some trickery with wheels/tires and pickups.

So I'm curious?????


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Do these fit the new AW chassis or do they fit the skinny tire chassis?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> just got them and they dont seem ti fit aw or tjet right help!


 Hello,
These are supposed to fit the Aurora chassis. The prototype we approved fit well, somehow the production pieces are a little tight in the front. This isn't the first time we've received 'production' items that were different than the prototypes. We're addressing this fit problem and will have it fixed for the next release.

A little light sanding in the front of the wheels wells will cure the problem, or using a lower profile tire will provide the needed clearance also. If either of these options are not suitable, you can return them for an exchange. 

Please, if possible, direct your emails to our support email address:

[email protected]

Best Regards,

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

my mistake...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My apologies Dan, I mixed apples and oranges on ya!

If you double check, my reference was to Model Motoring's 55 not yours. I used the cryptic MM distinction. The front reveal is too shrouded in either of the lower front axle positions, so I've been using the truck hole to center things up and working from there. 

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> My apologies Dan, I mixed apples and oranges on ya!
> 
> If you double check, my reference was to Model Motoring's 55 not yours. I used the cryptic MM distinction. The front reveal is too shrouded in either of the lower front axle positions, so I've been using the truck hole to center things up and working from there.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!


Hi Bill,
I completely missed the MM reference. My apologies!!

Dan


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Saw the Merc at the slot show. Loved the look of it but I have a question about it. In matching up a chassis to the body, it looks like there are space issues on the front end of the car where free rolling wheels are placed in the body brackets leaving the chassis without front wheels but allowing the rear chassis wheels to be placed body wise where the fender skirts are. making the stance appear correct.


My question is, since the rear is hidden by skirts anyway, why not just move the entire chassis up intact towards the front, nix the faux front wheel system and give up on the fact that the rear wheels now end somewhere well in front of the skirts? It would get rid of any possible wheel breakage on those front wheel brackets. Has anybody had breakage issues? Maybe this is a moot point?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Saw the Merc at the slot show. Loved the look of it but I have a question about it. In matching up a chassis to the body, it looks like there are space issues on the front end of the car where free rolling wheels are placed in the body brackets leaving the chassis without front wheels but allowing the rear chassis wheels to be placed body wise where the fender skirts are. making the stance appear correct.
> 
> 
> My question is, since the rear is hidden by skirts anyway, why not just move the entire chassis up intact towards the front, nix the faux front wheel system and give up on the fact that the rear wheels now end somewhere well in front of the skirts? It would get rid of any possible wheel breakage on those front wheel brackets. Has anybody had breakage issues? Maybe this is a moot point?


Because the rear wheels, although partially hidden by the skirts, will still be somewhat visable and will look wierd too far forward in the body.

These bodies are molded in ABS, the front supports won't break.

Have YOU had any breakage issues? 

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Welcome back Dan/Lenny.

Have you had a change to read through my email I sent ya? Reply when you have time.

Seems everyone & his cat is dishing on what they got coming next year, are you in a position to do the same?

Deane


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

lenny said:


> Because the rear wheels, although partially hidden by the skirts, will still be somewhat visable and will look wierd too far forward in the body.
> 
> These bodies are molded in ABS, the front supports won't break.
> 
> ...


Who ME? lol

Nope, I passed on it but I'll be hooking up on some of those retro Modifieds for sure. Good stuff. Seemed like an honest question at the time but somehow now I feel pretty dumb.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

lenny said:


> Hello,
> These are supposed to fit the Aurora chassis. The prototype we approved fit well, somehow the production pieces are a little tight in the front. This isn't the first time we've received 'production' items that were different than the prototypes. We're addressing this fit problem and will have it fixed for the next release.
> 
> A little light sanding in the front of the wheels wells will cure the problem, or using a lower profile tire will provide the needed clearance also. If either of these options are not suitable, you can return them for an exchange.
> ...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

maybe the next release could be made to accomdate JL and AW chassis, since they're much easier and cheaper to get. Just an idea... and I love Dan's stuff too!

I have a bunch of Falcon bodies I need to find Aurora chassis for. Do they use the short wheel base? Anyone know where I can find SHORT wheel bases chassis? All I can find are long wheel base chassis


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just move the wheels to the short position.If you need chassis,I have plenty.I agree,pretty nice stuff for a decent price.I actually Drag race a white/blue top 63 Galaxie by Dash.
DRAGjet
Christian 859-356-1566


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Well the SRT chassis is quality and you can get 10 for $95. So some bods for that would be good.

Just putting the magnet view to oppose VJ's consistant anti-mag one.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey Chris... I have the long wheel base chassis and in the short positon, the wheels line up WAY short.... so I use the upper, middle postion, but the tires don't reach down to the track. They fit great on the Galaxy though. That's why I was wondering of a short wheel base chassis would work better


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I put the SRT chassis on a few 55's... had to grind down th inside of the front grill but they work great. I'm working up a custom 55 cop car on a Super G chassis. I should be able to post it next week


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Welcome back Dan/Lenny.
> 
> Have you had a change to read through my email I sent ya? Reply when you have time.
> 
> ...


Deane,
I've been busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest. I'm not sure what next year will bring, I'm just trying to get through this year...

Dan


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dan,
Thanks for the quick reply to this problem. KUDDOS for your business approach to keep customers happy. I have just one question. If sent back for exchange what will they be exchanged for? I thought the 442 was sold out.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just keep up the awesome work Dan, I just got my email about the flamed 55 chevy's and vw buses, now I gotta go order more cars, lol.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Just keep up the awesome work Dan, I just got my email about the flamed 55 chevy's and vw buses, now I gotta go order more cars, lol.



LOL...already did! LOL


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

win43 said:


> Dan,
> Thanks for the quick reply to this problem. KUDDOS for your business approach to keep customers happy. I have just one question. If sent back for exchange what will they be exchanged for? I thought the 442 was sold out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Hi Jerry,
We'll be running more 442's soon and these will have more clearance for the front wheels. So you could either exchange it for a later release 442 or a different car.

Dan


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

T-Jet racer what low profile tire did you use?Thanks.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Deane,
> I've been busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest. I'm not sure what next year will bring, I'm just trying to get through this year...
> 
> Dan




Did you win though? 

Take a look at my email if/when you get time. Im always around to answer a response.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

joez870 said:


> LOL...already did! LOL




Hey Joez finally got a hair cut. lol


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

mopar78 said:


> T-Jet racer what low profile tire did you use?Thanks.


to be honest i dont know they came on an ebay car. there are on the tuff one axels so they stick out. the wizzards did look good though. I had to file the screw head down so it would not drag the track. good luck


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have sold over 1000 Lead sleds and have never had anybody complain about moving the axle from the chassis to the body mounts.Sometimes when a car is designed for a certain chassis you will have to make adjustments when putting it on another make.You wouldn't believe how many arguements Dan and I had when doing the 55.It's not going to fit the different chassis perfectly.Sometimes it takes a little work to get the body to fit the particular chassis you are putting it on.You might also have to try different size tires.Maybe narrow maybe shorter.Isn't that part of the fun with this hobby.Mix different wheels and tires for a different look.I just took delivery of an assortment of House of Kolors paint so I could have more 55's.Yes I am a 55 junkie.I hope to have some new colors at the Super Bowl show on Long Island. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll give a free GTO or Road Runner to anyone that comes to the show and mentions they read Hobby Talk. Tom Stumpf I have all the new Dash cars in stock. 

[email protected]


----------

